
Pinkberry co-founder gets 7 years for beating homeless man - prateekj
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-pinkberry-cofounder-sentenced-20140314,0,5339502.story#axzz2vyDlJc7s
======
notastartup
all I can say is, damn. this is just nuts. this guy is nuts.

